# Generador a partir de motor paso a paso



## flipopotamo (Ago 17, 2010)

Hola a todos,

me he decidido a hacerme un montaje que permita a mi bici ser energeticamente autosuficiente. 

Para ello voy a utilizar un motor paso a paso a modo de generador, como las dinamos que teniamos en la bici de pequeños.

He conseguido un motor que tiene 5 cables y no se muy bien como rectificar la corriente generada para convertirla en continua.

A continuación os pongo datos del motor y un circuito que he pensado podría funcionar, pero no se si está bien, os pido consejo en esto.

Datos del motor:

Motor paso a paso STH-39D137
Cables: 5 (Marron, negro, naranja Amarillo y rojo)

Marron.- bobina 1
Negro.-  bobina 3
Naranja.- bobina 2
Amarillo.- bobina 4
Rojo.- comun de alimentación

es este:







¿Funcionaría esto?:






Gracias.


----------



## panxozu (Ago 17, 2010)

por que no usas un simple motor de cualquier juguete, creo que seria mas sencillo, pues que es lo que quieres encender , ademas me parece que seria mas sencillo el montaje sobre la bicicleta


----------



## Zet@ (Ago 17, 2010)

Saludos! Saben hace tiempo realizaba cosas como estas y me sorprendi cuando reemplacé un pequeño motor DC quie tenia como generador por un motor que encontré en un lavarropa automatico descompuesto. Tenia un generador de casi 150 voltios que realmente pegaba. Luego lo reemplacé por un motor paso - paso, mas pequeño que saque de una disquetera vieja que adapte a la rueda. Asi obtuve unos 12 Voltios que me sobraban para encender una pequeña lampara. 
 Luego unos años mas tarde probe con montar unos pequeños imanes entre los rayos de la rueda. Coloqué en ambos lados de la rueda en la horquilla, primero un transformador de nucleo de hierro del tipo EI desde luego sin la I a nivel de los imanes (unos 10) Cuando realizamos las mediciones, luego de rectificar, obtenia unos 18 Voltios y unos 0.3 Amp. Pero mejoró cuando reemplacé el trafo por unos de ferrite. Obtuve 15 Voltios y 2 Amp. Era increible la diferencia, encendi una lámpara mas potente en el frente una atrás y adaptarle un cargador de celular. Ademas la bici nunca se puso pesado como pasa con los sistemas tradicionales, que tienen que adaptarse para apoyarse sobre la cubierta para poder funcionar.


----------



## flipopotamo (Ago 18, 2010)

panxozu dijo:


> por que no usas un simple motor de cualquier juguete, creo que seria mas sencillo, pues que es lo que quieres encender , ademas me parece que seria mas sencillo el montaje sobre la bicicleta



Porque se consiguen mejores resultados con motores paso - paso.



Zet@ dijo:


> Luego lo reemplacé por un motor paso - paso, mas pequeño que saque de una disquetera vieja que adapte a la rueda. Asi obtuve unos 12 Voltios que me sobraban para encender una pequeña lampara.



Pues esto es lo que quiero hacer yo, pero no se como conectar los cables al puente de diodos.


----------



## X1un1Mundo1Mejor1wii (Ago 20, 2011)

usa Diodos shocley para evitar perdidas notorias ... en el de germaio pierdes menos q en el de Silicio q son mas comunes.. pierdes casi 1.4 V x puente d Diodos y si generan 1 A .. pierdes como 1.4W x puente i si tienes 4 puentes pierdes como 7.6 W ... que es bastante .. salu2


----------

